
People Over 30 Don't Invent Online - lupin_sansei
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/old-people-dont-invent-online/
======
mojuba
Ok, this is too emotional, but here are my two graying cents.

The truth is that kids, however innovative, create sites for kids. I never
really used any one of the startups everybody's talking about, except maybe
Flickr, but then Flickr wasn't created by kids.

On the other hand, adults, however slow, are capable of creating systems for
everyone, if they are capable of anything at all.

And most importantly, adults can build infrasrtuctures on top of which kids
can play their games. See the difference? Or show me a protocol, a platform,
or a decent programming language created by a 15 year old.

~~~
ivan
Excellent.

------
drawkbox
I hope this kid works quickly. He needs to finish up by 30 because his mind
will go blank by then.

This argument is always puppeted by VCs. The younger kids get compelled to
compete the adults, and the adults get compelled to show they can compete. The
difference is the adults usually have the skills and experience to pull it
off. The kid needs all the fuel he can get from naysayers.

It actually plays into both age groups irrational desires. Clever.

------
gyro_robo
I guess I picked the right year to turn 30. Never seen so many "us vs. them"
ageist articles before.

I'm strongly anti-ageist having been too _young_ for everything in college
(started early), and now apparently I'm too _old_ for the Internet.

The most awesome thing about being a long-lived primate is it's like you can
start over, but with experience. Your twenties are like another lifetime, all
in the past! It doesn't matter how good or bad things were, they're over, and
no matter your age you have to continually make things good in the present.

Buying into this "over 30" nonsense is as wrong as buying into the "you can't,
you're just a kid" nonsense most of us already learned was bogus. Do yourself
a favor and _expect_ yourself to keep coming up with good stuff your _entire_
life.

------
brlewis
Where do you draw the line between improving on an existing idea and creating
a new idea? Most, if not all, new ideas have their basis in existing ideas.

------
awt
Yes if you're over thirty, don't even try to be creative. Give up now because
you just can't do it. Its impossible. You're just a drone.

------
Tichy
flamebait

